# The Plan...



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Gotta take my daughter to the Dr. in the morning... We're gonna play hookie the rest of the day.. head to the woods and sit in my popup...the wife said no:whistling:...stay tuned...


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm thinking your gonna win this one.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Remember that saying. It is easier to ask for forgiveness than permission. Tell her you misunderstood her when she said no.


----------



## thedude (Jun 11, 2009)

*education is priceless*

probably should send her back to school, the hookie thing may come back to bite you in the teenage years, brotha'


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

She said, "no problem". That works once a year for me.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

thedude said:


> probably should send her back to school, the hookie thing may come back to bite you in the teenage years, brotha'


Too late...she's 14 in two weeks...I head back to the desert next week...You only live once...


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Rickpcfl said:


> Tell her you misunderstood her when she said no.


That's classic!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

"Honey. I am going to go hunting unless you would rather have sex." Worked every time.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Wish y'all luck :thumbup: I remember during Archery season when I turned 16 in high school my mom let me miss every Friday to go hunting. As long as my grades were A's and B's. It was a secret between my mom and I. My dad didn't know until way after. :whistling:


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I like "the plan". Have fun. Make her giggle. She won't be a little girl when you get back.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good luck w/ momma Val!!!


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

If sh won't let you go, I'm sure there are some helpful PFF Members that would be willing to go check on your popup, if you just post the GPS Coordinates on here.

Good luck if you make it to the woods.


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Good Luck :thumbsup:


----------



## nonameangler+1 (May 13, 2009)

Good luck to you and her today brother. Enjoy the time..they grow up quick.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

At doctor office now... Walking out the door..."I know you're gonna take her hunting anyway...be careful..." Stay tuned...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Go get em brother!!!!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Great day to be in the woods.
Get 'em.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

Good luck out there!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Its bout that time. 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Update??


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I just had prime rib at Mickeys......mmmmmm good! No deer though! U Val????


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

They musted killed something 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Jim


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Well boys... Decided to let her have a try at a climber... Hunted with Grouper.... Doe crossed the road as we drove in... Jumped another 20 yds in front of us as we walked in...let her climb on top so I could help her... Her little ass was up the tree before I even finished hooking my stand to the tree...last light saw three... Third was an unknown... They snuck in on her at 60 yds... I had to get her attention for her to see em.... Big ol long nosed nanny woulda got it if I was here in November.... Walking out bumped three more to the dim road... Mike coulda shot the buck but he thought we were walking down the road.... We popped out at the truck... Headed in hot the phone call from brother in law that the new niece Leia got here!!! All in all great day to play hookie... Hunted with my baby girl... She saw some deer...cold as hell though... Stay tuned boys...stay tuned....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

https://vimeo.com/116395620


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

She did good bubba, be proud!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

espo16 said:


> View attachment 428721


Pure awesomeness!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

She did damn good...she been askin me get her a bow for over a year... Gonna have to get her one and her own climber....


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

espo16 said:


> She did damn good...she been askin me get her a bow for over a year... Gonna have to get her one and her own climber....


Tighten up! She is ready! Lol


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Who you tellin.... She was workin the hell out of that prusik knot... I showed her a YouTube video enroute... "Yeah I can do that.." Shoot once she stepped on the platform and hooked up... Her ass was gone....


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

espo16 said:


> Who you tellin.... She was workin the hell out of that prusik knot... I showed her a YouTube video enroute... "Yeah I can do that.." Shoot once she stepped on the platform and hooked up... Her ass was gone....


Cant wait till im in them shoes bud. I still have a few more years though.


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

That's good stuff right there


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome time w/ them youngins brother!!! Dern fine!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

She's bout to start slaying some deer. Glad she got to see some. Always makes the hunt more fun. Also I will call you tomorrow mid morning. I plan on going in the morning but it depends on if my little one will sleep tonight. 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sounds good


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Gonna call you on your daughters number. That still good. 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Yep


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Cool beans 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Heck yea Brother! Sounds like you have taught her well!

Side note, that looks like Groupers cup holder on that Climber? I ment to get one like it last year when I saw his and forgot. Bout to go find me one on amazon!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

espo16 said:


> She did damn good...she been askin me get her a bow for over a year... Gonna have to get her one and her own climber....


Come to think of it, she was in Blackwaters "luckiest" climber.:thumbsup:


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

jaster said:


> Heck yea Brother! Sounds like you have taught her well!
> 
> Side note, that looks like Groupers cup holder on that Climber? I ment to get one like it last year when I saw his and forgot. Bout to go find me one on amazon!


Oh ya, they are sweet. Got Val and James one last year, for water and such.

If ya get one, glue the bottom of a beer coozie in there to keep it quiet.

http://www.amazon.com/Climber-Accessories-Holder-Cudas-Customs/dp/B00FEHJAPU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1420867406&sr=8-1&keywords=Hunting+stand+cup+holders


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

grouper22 said:


> Got Val and James one last year, for water and such.



Uhh... No.... You got James one... You told me you forgot I wanted one...Judas...


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Must of been my other friend Val. Maybe you will get one next year.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes sir, there's a whole lot more to life than work and worry. The sweetest things in life are free and there right before your eyes. You did good, school can wait and father daughter time is of utmost importance in this day and age.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I'll tell you another secret too. Mama gets over it pdq.


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

At least she didnt get the "sex ed" texts like Jr. Did last year LOL. Glad she saw some deer!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

James Fink said:


> At least she didnt get the "sex ed" texts like Jr. Did last year LOL. Glad she saw some deer!



Yeah that was purdy funny...

Mike: "oops"


----------

